# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  REHA nach operativer Entfernung der Prostata erforderlich?

## Werner Sg.

*REHA nach operativer Entfernung der Prostata erforderlich?*


*Anfang*
Total geschockt durch den plötzlichen Prostata-Krebsbefall eines meiner besten Freunde, besuchte auch ich den Urologen, der zunächst einen erhöhten PSA von 4,1 und eine vergrößerte Prostata bei mir feststellte. Die nachfolgende Biopsie ergab an 6 von 12 Stellen Krebs, beidseitig der Prostata, mit einem Gleason-Score von 3+4=7.
Nach Rücksprache mit Urologen und Hausarzt (Dr. Drouven, Bergisch Gladbach) und Informationen aus dem Internet war mir schon nach kurzer Zeit völlig klar, dass eine radikal Prostatektomie (Entfernung der Prostata) in meinem Alter  ich bin erst 55 Jahre alt  unumgänglich sein würde.


*OP*
Schon drei Tage nach der Biopsie wurde ich im Marien-Krankenkaus in Bergisch Gladbach von Dr. Machtens und seinem Team operiert. Die OP verlief problemlos, schon am nächsten Tag konnte ich mit Hilfe einer Schwester aufstehen und ein paar Meter gehen. Die Wundschmerzen waren nur minimal und die gesamte Pflege und Betreuung auf der urologischen Station sehr gut. Der postoperative Pathologische-Untersuchungsbericht ergab: pT2c, pN0, pR0, G2, Stadium II und Gleason-Score 6 (3+3). Mein Karzinom war noch eingebettet in der Prostata, außerhalb der Prostata wurde kein Krebs festgestellt. Nach 12 Tagen (am 2. Mai) wurde mein Katheder gezogen und zu meiner großen Überraschung war ich von Anfang an harnkontinent! Bis heute habe ich noch keinen Tropfen verloren, auch nachts nicht. Das Wasserlassen tut zwar noch ziemlich weh, aber es wird immer besser. 
Heute, zwei Wochen nach der OP, fühle ich mich so gut, dass ich schon (fast) wieder normal in meinem Büro arbeiten kann! 


*REHA*
Damit ich beruflich möglichst schnell wieder voll aktiv werden kann, möchte ich eine ambulante REHA besuchen, welche dem Marien-Krankenhaus in Bergisch Gladbach angeschlossen ist. Habe dort zunächst 10 Behandlungstermine für die kommenden Wochen vereinbart, Dauer eine Termins wird etwa 20-30 Minuten sein.


Meine Fragen an das Forum: 
- Ist eine ambulante REHA in meinem Fall ausreichend? 
- Ist die REHA überhaupt erforderlich, da ich anscheinend kontinent bin und keine Vorlagen benötige? 
- Ab wann kann ich wieder Sport betreiben und welche Sportart besser nicht?


Über Antworten/Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Viele Grüsse,
Werner

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Werner,

zuerst herzlichen Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Op sowie ein Dankeschön für den guten Bericht.

Schwerpunkt der AHB ist die Vermittlung und Übung der Techniken zur Kontinenzerlangung nach Op. Meistens kombiniert mit Erklärungen für die richtige Ernährung sowie Hilfestellungen im psychosozialen Bereich und Bereitstellung eines sozialen Dienstes.

Solltes Du mit diesen aufgezählten Punkten keine Probleme haben, wären eigentlich auch die REHA-Maßnahmen entbehrlich. An Deiner Stelle würde ich aber trotzdem zunächst hingehen. Du siehst ja dann, was man mit Dir vorhat und kannst über die Fortführung,  - auch unter dem beruflichen Aspekt -  entscheiden.

Alles Gute weiterhin!
Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Lieber Werner Sg,

erst mal, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner gelungenen OP, es scheind als ob die Operationen doch immer besser werden.

Ich meine halt, daß man eine REHA in jedenfall machen sollte und in solchen REHA-Kliniken, wenn man Glück hat, hervorragende Psycho.- u. Physioterapeuten die den inneren Druck, Krebs zu haben lösen. Man sieht und lernd andere Land und Leute kennen. 

Wenn Du eine angenehme REHA-Klinik suchst, melde Dich, Du wirst genügend Empfehlungen erhalten.

Das mit dem Sport, würde ich mal langsam angehen, denn wenn äusserlich alles gut verheilt ist, ist innerlich doch noch einiges im Argen und braucht ein Paar Wochen länger zur Heilung!

Wünche Dir und deiner Familie alles Gute und ein schöner Sonntag

Helmut

----------


## HeikoM

Hallo Werner,
eine REHA ist m.E. immer sinnvoll. Ich hatte meine REHA im November 2006 stationär in Bad Brückenau und war nicht so begeistert. Heute würde ich die REHA wohl ambulant machen in enger Absprache mit dem behandelnden Urologen.
Gruß
Heiko

----------


## HorstK

*REHA nach operativer Entfernung der Prostata erforderlich?* 

Hallo Werner Sg.,


bei mir war nach der OP keine AHB und keine REHA erforderlich.


Bewegung ist immer gut, man sollte es jedoch nach so einem schweren Eingriff nicht übertreiben. Ich habe mit leichten Wanderungen angefangen und kann heute problemlos 12 Km am Stück laufen (joggen).

Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du Dir mein Profil ansehen. (Auf "HorstK" klicken).

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## Werner Sg.

Herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Ich finde es ganz toll, dass es ein solches Forum gibt, wo man sich gegenseitig helfen kann. Nochmals Danke und alles, alles Gute weiterhin!

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Potenz aus? Da merke ich bei mir noch kein "Zucken". Kann sich so etwas noch einstellen?

Viele Grüße
Werner

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Potenz aus? Da merke ich bei mir noch kein "Zucken". Kann sich so etwas noch einstellen?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Werner


Hallo Werner,

um potenzerhaltende bzw -fördernde Maßnahmen solltest Du Dich rechtzeitig kümmern. Auch dies ist eine Angelegenheit, welche Du bei der ambulanten REHA gut abklären kannst. Lies doch auch mal vom "Kieler Konzept":
http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/5623.pdf

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Dieter,
danke für deine Info, lese ich mir durch.
Gruß
Werner

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner,

mag sein, dass ich nicht Deine robuste Natur habe. - Ich bezweifle aber, ob der von Dir eingeschlagene Weg der Rekonvaleszenz, der richtige ist. Die Prostataloge benötigt etwa 3 Monate bis sie bindegeweblich soweit durchwachsen ist, dass an der Stelle nichts mehr einreißen kann. Ich bin auch sicher, dass Du in der ambulanten AHB nicht so intensiv auf Risiken der Überbeanspruchung hingewiesen werden kannst, als dies in der stat. AHB erfolgt. Etwa 4 Monate nach meiner OP hatte ich das Gefühl mich wieder voll belasten zu können. Ruckartiges Heben werde ich auch jetzt noch eine ganze Weile vermeiden. 

Meine Vorsicht resultiert einfach aus dem Gedanken, mir nicht später einmal vorwerfen zu müssen, nicht alle Angebote der medizinischen und beruflichen Rehabilitation wahrgenommen zu haben! Es mag auch sein, dass mich die Erfahrung aus meiner früheren pflegerischen Tätigkeit zur Vorsicht gemahnt hat.

Ich möchte Dir trotz aller beruflichen Zwänge raten, Dich und Deinen Körper nicht zu überschätzen. Du hast eine der schwersten urologischen Operationen gut überstanden. Mehr aber auch nicht!

Alles Gute auf Deinem Weg zur vollständigen Gesundung
Heribert

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Heribert,

Du schreibst in Deiner Historie "Nachsorge am 06.03.07"

Wie geht es Dir heute?

Ich hoffe der unmeßbare PSA-Bereich hat sich bestätigt.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute !

Gruß, Horst

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Horst



> Du schreibst in Deiner Historie "Nachsorge am 06.03.07"
> 
> Wie geht es Dir heute?
> 
> Ich hoffe der unmeßbare PSA-Bereich hat sich bestätigt.


Danke, mir geht es sehr gut. Der PSA ist unter der Nachweisgrenze. Seit 2 Monaten habe ich mich wieder aufs Fahrrad geschwungen und hatte zu keiner Zeit irgendwelche Beschwerden. Das einzige Problem was geblieben ist, ist die ED. Die einseitig nervschonende OP ist wohl nicht so geglückt. Dank MUSE ist es aber kein wirkliches Problem.

Auch Dir alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Heribert,
danke für deine Information. Du hast Recht und ich werde vorsichtig sein. Ich merke auch jetzt, gut 2 Wochen nach der OP, das ich absolut noch "nicht auf dem Damm" bin. Es ist wohl auch mehr mein Gefühl, dass ich es noch gar nicht akzeptieren will, wie die Situation tatsäch ist. 
Viele Grüße
Werner





> Hallo Werner,
> 
> mag sein, dass ich nicht Deine robuste Natur habe. - Ich bezweifle aber, ob der von Dir eingeschlagene Weg der Rekonvaleszenz, der richtige ist. Die Prostataloge benötigt etwa 3 Monate bis sie bindegeweblich soweit durchwachsen ist, dass an der Stelle nichts mehr einreißen kann. Ich bin auch sicher, dass Du in der ambulanten AHB nicht so intensiv auf Risiken der Überbeanspruchung hingewiesen werden kannst, als dies in der stat. AHB erfolgt. Etwa 4 Monate nach meiner OP hatte ich das Gefühl mich wieder voll belasten zu können. Ruckartiges Heben werde ich auch jetzt noch eine ganze Weile vermeiden. 
> 
> Meine Vorsicht resultiert einfach aus dem Gedanken, mir nicht später einmal vorwerfen zu müssen, nicht alle Angebote der medizinischen und beruflichen Rehabilitation wahrgenommen zu haben! Es mag auch sein, dass mich die Erfahrung aus meiner früheren pflegerischen Tätigkeit zur Vorsicht gemahnt hat.
> 
> Ich möchte Dir trotz aller beruflichen Zwänge raten, Dich und Deinen Körper nicht zu überschätzen. Du hast eine der schwersten urologischen Operationen gut überstanden. Mehr aber auch nicht!
> 
> Alles Gute auf Deinem Weg zur vollständigen Gesundung
> Heribert

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Heribert,
danke für deine Information. Du hast Recht und ich werde vorsichtig sein. Ich merke auch jetzt, gut 2 Wochen nach der OP, das ich absolut noch "nicht auf dem Damm" bin. Es ist wohl auch mehr mein Gefühl, dass ich es noch gar nicht akzeptieren will, wie die Situation tatsäch ist. 
Viele Grüße
Werner

----------


## Herrmann

Lieber Horst,

habe auf Deinen Hinweis hin Deine Historie nachgelesen. Das OP Ergebnis ist ja sehr erfreulich.

Eine Frage ergibt sich aber für mich: 
Du schreibst in Deiner Krankheitsgeschicht, am 16.6.06 habe sich der dringende Verdacht auf ein Lokalrezidiv ergeben. Deine Prostatektomie war aber erst am 30.8.06.
Wie passt das zusammen?

Alles Gute weiterhin,
Herrmann

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Herrmann,

danke, daß Du meine Geschichte gelesen hast.

Es steht dort auch drin, daß das Lokalrezidiv nach meiner ersten Therapie, der dreifachen Hormonblockade (DHB) diagnostiziert wurde.

Die zweite Therapie war dann die Prostatektomie. 

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Horst



> Es steht dort auch drin, daß das Lokalrezidiv nach meiner ersten Therapie, der dreifachen Hormonblockade (DHB) diagnostiziert wurde.


Nun kann man sich streiten ob man hierbei überhaupt von einem Rezidiv sprechen kann. Wenn die Erkrankung PCa verschwunden war, - diagnostisch gesichert nicht mehr feststellbar, da wo der Tumor war, man nur noch durchwachsenes Bindegewebe vorfindet - und er dann wieder auftritt, spricht man von einem Lokalrezidiv. 

Das heißt, die Erkrankung war in Vollremission und ist an selber Stelle wieder ausgebrochen.

Es ist diagnostisch sehr schwierig einen durch die DHB eingeschmolzenen Tumor als ganz frei von entarteten Zellen zu beurteilen. Selbst ein PetCT würde hier keine Sicherheit bringen. - Ich würde in diesem Fall den Ausdruck Rezidiv nicht wählen. Wobei ich gerne zugebe, dass diese Diskussion rein akademischen Karakter hat.

Mit Grüßen vom Rhein
Heribert

----------


## LudwigS

Wobei, Heribert, die Bezeichnung "Rezidiv" ganz besonders nach einer Prostataentfernung in der Regel eine Fehlbezeichnung ist.
Denn da handelt es sich fast immer beim soganannten Rezidiv um verbliebenes  Tumorgewebe, sei es lokal oder systemisch.
Manch einer, der nach OP beim PSA-Messen mit 0,1 Nachweisgrenze ein 0,13 nach ein oder zwei Jahren für ein Wiederauftreten hält, hätte mit PSA 0,002 Nachweisgrenze den Umkehrpunkt bei vielleicht 0,03 sehen können. 
Aber wie du schon richtig meintest, die Verwendung der Begriffe ist akademisch,  und die Fehlbezeichnung "Rezidiv" ist sprachlich kurz und im Denken fest verankert.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## spertel

Guten Tag aus Berlin, Ludwig

Mich würde mal der therapeutische Nutzen interessieren, den man daraus ziehen könnte. Würde denn ernsthaft bei einem Wert von 0,03 oder 0,04 ng/ml schon eine Anschlußbehandlung in Form von Bestrahlungen oder Hormonblockade durchgeführt werden ?

Was ist, wenn gutartiges Restgewebe ursächlich für diesen Wert verantwortlich ist ?
Bei mir liegt die Nachweisgrenze bei <0,04 ng/ml. Eigentlich würde mich auch mal interessieren, welches Resultat bei mir bei einer unteren Meßgrenze von <0,01 ng/ml herauskommen würde, aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich "Schiss" davor.
Was ist, wenn das Resultat einen Wert von 0,015 ng/ml ergibt ?

Soll ich es lieber lassen ? Ich könnte mich vielleicht einige Monate länger geheilt fühlen.

Spertel

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Spertel, sicher sind da die Sichtweisen verschieden, sonst käme das Thema nicht von Zeit zu Zeit wieder.

Mein Beispiel mit Hochrechnung, die den Mann aus seiner Lethargie hochriss, zeige ich auch ab und zu:

http://hometown.aol.de/Ludwig2GER/Mona.jpg

Der Mann war mit PSA etwa 0,15 im MRT in Bochum, ein Tumorrest wurde gesehen und bestrahlt.
Er hatte bereits einen sicheren Trend.
Warum warten, meinte seine Frau am Telefon und drückte auf therapeutische Massnahmen, denn man muss mit steigender Tumorgrösse  auch mit steigender  Absiedelungswahrscheinlichkeit rechnen.

Es muss ja auch nicht jedem sein Weg sein - meiner wäre er.
Ich weiss bei Regen lieber, ob ich 7 oder 2 mm Profiltiefe habe.

Und was den Schiss vorm PSA-Messen anbetrifft, Hormonblocker und/oder Bestrahlte wie ich haben das als Dauerthema.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## spertel

Hallo Ludwig

Vielen Dank für die anschauliche Darstellung meiner Anfrage und einen schönen Gruß aus Berlin.

Spertel

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ludwig



> Wobei, Heribert, die Bezeichnung "Rezidiv" ganz besonders nach einer Prostataentfernung in der Regel eine Fehlbezeichnung ist.


Ja das ist vollkommen klar, hierbei den Ausdruck zu verwenden widerspräche der Logik. Bei Horst wurde als Initialtherapie die DHB durchgeführt, die zunächst erfolgversprechend aussah. Dann wurde von einem Lokalrezidiv gesprochen, welches dann durch die RPE beseitigt wurde.



> Denn da handelt es sich fast immer beim soganannten Rezidiv um verbliebenes Tumorgewebe, sei es lokal oder systemisch.


Wenn die Schnittränder und die LK frei von Tumorgewebe waren sollte man doch meinen, dass sich in den wenigen verbliebenen Prostatazellen nur noch ein neues PCa bilden kann.



> Manch einer, der nach OP beim PSA-Messen mit 0,1 Nachweisgrenze ein 0,13 nach ein oder zwei Jahren für ein Wiederauftreten hält, hätte mit PSA 0,002 Nachweisgrenze den Umkehrpunkt bei vielleicht 0,03 sehen können.


Insofern würde uns nur eine noch weiter verfeinerte Methode des PSA-Nachweises weiter bringen. - Oder ist das, was ich hier von mir gebe, aus Sicht der Ärzte auch nur akademischer Schnick Schnack?

Der grübelnde
Heribert

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Heribert, sicher ist unser philosophieren etwas akademisch.




> Bei Horst wurde als Initialtherapie die DHB durchgeführt, die zunächst erfolgversprechend aussah. Dann wurde von einem Lokalrezidiv gesprochen, welches dann durch die RPE beseitigt wurde.


Horst hat den Begriff Lokalrezidiv benutzt, um damit die Information rüberzubringen, dass nach negativem PET und ebenso USPIO die geringe  Wahrscheinlich für eine systemische Erkrankung die OP erfolgversprechend im Sinne einer Heilung erscheinen liess und er nach dieser Logik handelte.
Denn bei diesem PSA-Verlauf hätte ich mein Auto als Wetteinsatz eingebracht, dass das Ding trotz bester Diagnoseverfahren daneben geht.
Irgendwo kreist bei mir auch der Gedanke, dass ohne die vorangegangene Hormonblockade mit der Gewebeveränderung bei seinen OP-Werten das vielleicht schlechter ausgehen hätte können.




> Wenn die Schnittränder und die LK frei von Tumorgewebe waren sollte man doch meinen, dass sich in den wenigen verbliebenen Prostatazellen nur noch ein neues PCa bilden kann.


Gottes Wege sind unerforschlich, die Wege der Prostatakrebszellen auch.
Da unten sind mindestens 30 LK's. Meist beschränkt man sich wegen des Schadens im benötigten Lymphsystem auf Wächterlymphknoten.
Wer läuft schon gern mit dicken Beinen rum.
Und es gibt nicht nur lymphogene Metastasierung sondern auch hämatogene.




> Insofern würde uns nur eine noch weiter verfeinerte Methode des PSA-Nachweises weiter bringen. - Oder ist das, was ich hier von mir gebe, aus Sicht der Ärzte auch nur akademischer Schnick Schnack?


Dr. Eichhorn hat vor 5 Jahren hier mal geschrieben - ich zitiere aus dem Gedächtnis- dass unter 0,01 nur 3% ein Rezidiv haben, bei grösser 0,02  aber 70%.  Die  Spanne 0,01 /0,02  wäre  der  Grenzbereich wo man nicht wüsste wohin die Reise geht.

Wenn das so stimmt, kann man das mit dem ultrasensitiven Verfahren relativ sicher sehen. 
Nur - viele Urologen messen selbst PSA und haben das ultrasensiive Equipment gar nicht. 
Vielleicht ist das auch ein Grund für dessen Geringschätzung.

Und wenn man für das gleiche Geld eine grobmessende oder eine feinmessende Wasserwaage bekommen kann, wer nimmt da schon das grobe Gerät.

Gruss Ludwig

----------

